# Head'n home



## *scooter* (Dec 27, 2009)

Well, we made it to Orlando, FL.  
Took the southern route hwy 10 from Cal. and spent a week at Disney World.  Was a whole lot of fun.  Only a mishap or two while enroute.  
Left Florida yesterday morning, and are going thru Texas now.  A lot of miles from one end to the other in Texas.  Not too sure where we'll stop tonite.  Maybe somewhere around El Paso.
More to follow...


----------



## H2H1 (Dec 27, 2009)

Re: Head'n home

Well Scooter glad you had fun, be careful heading home. There have been a lot of snow, rain and ice on the high way. We have been talking about taking the GKs to Disney World in the next few years. But of course the parents will have to come also. :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## *scooter* (Dec 28, 2009)

Re: Head'n home

It's a magical place..  I felt out of place, not having a golf cart to run around with.  We also could not believe the Christmas decorations at the campsites.  AMAZING !.


----------



## C Nash (Dec 28, 2009)

Re: Head'n home

Glad you had or having a great trip Scooter. We stayed on the west side of El paso but don't remember the name.  Remember the smell though.  Still lots of cattle pens in that area. Be sure and visit Wes Hardins grave while in El Paso if you are into the old western outlaws


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Dec 28, 2009)

Re: Head'n home



Linda and are headed home today too. After Christmas wedrove to Lancaster PA to visit my Daughter and her family. We went to Hershey yesterday. Went thru Chocolate World which tells you how they make the chocolate.Also went toCandy Lane, that is their amusment park. Great place for children and yesterday was crowded even though it was around 40 degrees. We waited 45 mins to ride the Monorail, but saw over a hundred thousand lights set to music. That was really cool. It was set around the river and lots of ducks were in water with the lights all around them. 

Back to work tomorrow. :angry:


----------



## *scooter* (Dec 28, 2009)

Re: Head'n home

Sounds like a great trip Ken.  A guy at the campground had his lights set up to music also.  He had made a small castle, then surrounded it with dozens of small trees.  The castle and trees all had lights and above were some large snowflake looking lights.  All the lights were set to the music and words of Mickey Mouse.  Quite a thing to see and hear.  Right now sitting in El Paso, waiting for a specific email, so we can sign and fax back.  After that, continuing west to California.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2009)

Re: Head'n home

I envy u scooter ,, spending christmas in the rv ,, and soemwhere else besides home ,, and Btw ,, what part of Cali , u heading for ???


----------



## C Nash (Dec 28, 2009)

Re: Head'n home

Say hi to my brother when you go through Palm Springs Scotter.


----------



## H2H1 (Dec 29, 2009)

Re: Head'n home

I am thinking like Rod (and that scared the hell out of me) any way I would love to spend Christmas in my MH. We are thinking of taking the GKs to Disney World next year, so maybe I can talk them into Christmas time


----------



## *scooter* (Dec 30, 2009)

Re: Head'n home

Well, Christmas in the MH was a lot of fun.  We had a little tree with some small lights, watched the fireworks on both Christmas eve and Christmas night at DisneyWorld.  I'm sure a lot of RV's have seen the castle during the winter, but I had no idea how beautiful it looked.  Got pictures will post in the next few days.  Hollis, if you can take GK's to DW during Christmas...do it.  So much to do and see for everyone.  PS.  They have several beaches...


----------



## *scooter* (Dec 30, 2009)

Re: Head'n home

Forgot to add, we made it home.  Took about 5 days to get from Florida to California.  Had to get back to take care of some business. Never enough time. 
Rod, we live in Calaveras County, where the famous frog jumps are held thanks to Mark Twain


----------

